# Bigger iPhones? Serious?



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, Sep 2012 and I order myself a shiny, new, white iPhone 5. Couple weeks later it arrives, truly a thing of beauty. In order to keep it as such, I purchased a Griffin Survivor case for it. My cell phones tend to get used, not caressed, & I wanted it to look as good the day I sold it as when I purchased it. A cheap, thin, "pretty" case wasn't going to cut it.

Coming from a Palm Treo 680 background, the iPhone is already largish. Slap the Survivor case on it and it becomes sizeable, to the point that it's difficult to simply slip it into a pocket in my jeans. Just measured it in the case, a whisker shy of 5.75", corner to corner, on a phone with a 4" screen.

That said, here's an article that notes Apple is neglect in not offering a phone with a screen of 5.6" (!) or larger (!!). Frankly, I'm somewhat gobsmacked.

"Phablets"? Really?

First, does anybody really want a phone that, with a good case, is heading well into 7" territory? I can hear it now, "Is that a cell phone in your pocket or are you just glad to see me." It doesn't matter if the sucka is thin as a credit card, what about the length? I recall some of the very first cell phones. They were monstrosities & the public couldn't wait for them to downsize. Now, the clamour is for bigger?

Second, where the hell are we suppose to stow this damn thing? In our murse? Jeezuz...

If Apple does, in fact, head this direction, I hope they remember those of us who don't wish to carry around a TV monitor in our pants and have the sense to furnish a smaller version. Hopefully, one that doesn't look like it was purchased at the candy store...

Thoughts?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My iPhone 5 is the perfect size and I carry it in a protective case on a belt clip. I would be concerned to put it in my pocket as I have seen people bend 5s just by sitting down. I see those big Samsungs around and people carry them like a purse 'cause there's no where else to put the darn things. Too big is too much in my world. I like the current size and to be honest, my iPhone 4 was just as good, albeit heavier. Apple would do well not to mess with success given I see more iPhones than Samsungs in my travels.


----------



## dwp (Aug 12, 2003)

I switched from the iPhone 4s to the Samsung Galaxy Note 2. My young adult kids laugh at my phone, their friend's snicker, young children on my street hit me with sticks and throw stones at me but I carry on with my chin held high holding a phone that's just slightly smaller than an 11" MBA. 

But I got the same reaction when I put the iPhone 4s in an Otterbox!

I just got tired of carrying around an iPhone, and an iPad. And when I travel a 15" MBP as well.

But I know what you mean about the size.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I didn't get a 5 cause my 4S was fine and I was convinced a 3.5" screen was fine and bigger wasn't needed.

Anyways got a 5S eventually and I like the 4" screen. Device size isn't much bigger either. I'm approaching the next screen size change being more open. I think the note might be too large but maybe a slightly larger iPhone could work. I'll wait till I see it though.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't need it a lot bigger. The height of the 5 is ok, but for gawd same can they make it just a little wider??

1/2" Wider would be the sweet spot. In landscape mode which is where I do most of my typing, by the time the keyboard and any toolbars happen the typing space is too tiny.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> i don't need it a lot bigger. The height of the 5 is ok, but for gawd same can they make it just a little wider??
> 
> 1/2" wider would be the sweet spot. In landscape mode which is where i do most of my typing, by the time the keyboard and any toolbars happen the typing space is too tiny.


+1


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

To me the iPhone 4-4S was the perfect phone, but maybe I'm too old and not too hip! lol
Having said that the new sweet spot is the 4.7 or there abouts.. My only problem with the iPhone is not the size, it's the bloody autocorrect!!


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

The fact is iOS has lost market share to Android, party due to their larger screens. This is something Apple can no longer choose to ignore.


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

ahMEmon said:


> The fact is iOS has lost market share to Android, party due to their larger screens. This is something Apple can no longer choose to ignore.


I beg to differ!



> Everyone ... seems to have strong opinions about what Apple should be doing. And a remarkable percentage of the people who share their thoughts state them not as a suggestion or a preference but as an imperative so absolute that ignoring it could plunge the company into crisis. To emphasize the seriousness of the matter, their headlines usually use the words “Apple must…”
> 
> There are, however, a few problems with this approach to Apple commentary:
> 
> ...


"Apple Must...": A Brief History of People Giving Apple Advice | TIME.com

Craig


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Certainly Apple doesn't need larger screens to remain successful. That much is clear.

But there are a lot of 'old eyes' out there, and we're all having trouble reading these screens without putting on reading glasses. I know quite a few former iPhone users who got a larger android screen, simply because the screen was larger. It remains to be seen if Apple taps into this, or not. But I don't think Apple -needs- to do this, but it would increase some market share.

As I said, I don't think Apple should (or needs) to make these really large 'phablet' sizes. A happy medium would be good.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Analyst: Apple's 'iPhone 6' design 'locked down' with 4.8" display, 802.11ac Wi-Fi

A slight increase in size, keeping it at a sane size, sounds good to me.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

It's funny how much the Newton gets forgotten … what was it that they used to say "if it won't fit in your pocket, get a bigger pocket - it's worth it!" Now everybody is trying to replicate what Apple did (Jobs-less mind you) in the late 1990s size wise.

I like the iPad, I like the MBP, I like the iPhone - but I'd love to only have to carry around 1 thing.

Bigger wouldn't be too bad in my thinking, but there is a point at which it becomes ridiculous. I'm not sure what that point is but I don't think the iPhone is there yet. Perhaps the 5c/s is the right height but it could use a bit more width.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

ahMEmon said:


> The fact is iOS has lost market share to Android, party due to their larger screens. This is something Apple can no longer choose to ignore.


Apple has never really cared about market share though, the only numbers they have ever truly cared about are devices sold and profit margins and those have continued to be very strong. If OS market share mattered to them then iOS and Mac OS would be licensed out to other manufacturers.

I do think they will make the next iPhone's screen bigger, but I don't think they will jump to the ginormous size that many android phones have. Even many android fans complain that the high end android phones are all at or around 5 inches now or bigger, and that there are no high end ones in the 4"-4.5" range anymore.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Bigger screens may be a draw for people with man hands, but they are not a draw for women for the most part. A better resolution screen trumps a larger display in my opinion, not to mention getting the device easily in and out of your pocket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

There's an idea. I got a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3, 8 inch yesterday. Maybe I'll put a SIM card in it and use it as a phone.

Can't you just see this old woman riding the bus with a giant slab clamped to the side of her head 

I'd be a cartoon!

Why did I buy a Samsung Galaxy Tab 3, 8 inch?

It's a long story, but a BIG BOX FURNITURE store owed me money and it was either take the Samsung or give them more money in order to get anything useable. It's going to get handed down soon.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Bigger screens may be a draw for people with man hands, but they are not a draw for women for the most part. A better resolution screen trumps a larger display in my opinion, not to mention getting the device easily in and out of your pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what size pockets you have, but a 4.7" would easily fit in mine.

I don't think apple needs to go to the extreme of the huge samsung things. But my old eyes (and apparently freakishly large thumbs) would appreciate just a wee but more but still small enough to fit in my pocket and and easily held.

That said. In the downtown area I've seen a LOT of women wih those huge Samsung things. In fact I'm seeing an asexual lot of those things down here surprisingly. I'm not going android mainly because iOS still has the best music apps by far, but I will have to admit the samsung screens, are quite stellar.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

WCraig said:


> I beg to differ!
> 
> 
> "Apple Must...": A Brief History of People Giving Apple Advice | TIME.com
> ...


Fair enough, pretty much like how Apple still resists USB3 because Firewire and Thunderbolt are so much better. Oh, wait...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd love a slightly wider iPhone than my 5. To be honest I rarely use my phone as a phone and when I do its almost always in the car where I'm using bluetooth so for me a nano iPad / iPhone Pro would be ideal.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

WCraig said:


> I beg to differ!
> 
> 
> "Apple Must...": A Brief History of People Giving Apple Advice | TIME.com
> ...


Steve Jobs was never a fan of focus groups, because he felt people didn't know what they wanted until you showed it to them. Had Henry Ford asked people for their advice on what they wanted they would have said 'a faster horse.'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Bigger screens may be a draw for people with man hands, but they are not a draw for women for the most part. A better resolution screen trumps a larger display in my opinion, not to mention getting the device easily in and out of your pocket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A bigger screen doesn't necessarily mean a bigger phone. The Moto X has a 4.7" screen yet the phone itself is almost as small as the iPhone 5/5s/5c. So if Apple goes with smaller bezels they could get away with a bigger screen while barely making the phone bigger, if at all.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

greensuperman32 said:


> A bigger screen doesn't necessarily mean a bigger phone. The Moto X has a 4.7" screen yet the phone itself is almost as small as the iPhone 5/5s/5c. So if Apple goes with smaller bezels they could get away with a bigger screen while barely making the phone bigger, if at all.


They could make it all screen, but that could also defeat the purpose for many of us. I need a bit of a bezel because the case I get wraps around the front in order to actually protect the screen, like if you like to lay your phone on a counter to protect it. That bezels becomes very necessary. I could see them widening the phone about 1 cm though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> They could make it all screen, but that could also defeat the purpose for many of us. I need a bit of a bezel because the case I get wraps around the front in order to actually protect the screen, like if you like to lay your phone on a counter to protect it. That bezels becomes very necessary. I could see them widening the phone about 1 cm though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They wouldn't need to make it all screen tho to accomplish a bigger screen in a marginally bigger body. The Moto X that I mentioned still has enough of a bezel on the sides to accommodate a case with a lip, even the LG G2 which I believe has the smallest side bezels can accommodate that type of case. At this time, the iPhone has one of the larger bezels out there in a high end smartphone.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ahMEmon said:


> The fact is iOS has lost market share to Android, party due to their larger screens. This is something Apple can no longer choose to ignore.


Sure they can (not saying they will). They routinely ignore huge sections of their various markets:

1. Even though they are the dominant users in nearly every emerging market, Apple appears disinterested in making either a feature phone or a super-cheap POS "smart" phone that barely qualifies as such. In China and India alone, such devices would be HUGE -- but Apple doesn't care.

2. In the computer arena, Apple doesn't really care about the sub-$1K market. They make only one computer that qualifies (the Mac mini), and update it very slowly. They particularly don't seem to cater to customers for whom price is everything (a huge chunk of the PC market, I'm sure you'll agree).

3. Apple has done absolutely nothing in the "cheap tablet" arena and has no plans to do anything there. By rights, they should be getting killed on this, but oddly enough it turns out that cheap tablets are right pieces of, um, carp ... and don't sell well. Apparently this is actually a point at which the junk factor even alienates the cheapsters!

And worst of all ... Apple has never cared all that much about marketshare over everything else. It's nice when they are #1 at something, but even after all these years the Mac struggles to flirt with anything over 10 percent share. Yet, insanely, Apple keeps making new ones! What's up with that?? 

Hold on ... here's a crazy thought ... maybe they aren't lying when they say they are more interested in making (what they feel is) the BEST stuff, and figure that even without market dominance (which they don't have in either the PC or smartphone market) they can still be the most successful and most profitable and most influential and most respected company around, because what they DO make and what they DO focus on is really meaningful.

Will Apple at some point release a larger iPhone? Probably. Will they make a "phablet"? Um, no. Will they continue not to care if some customers decide to (ahem) overcompensate for other things by carrying around a big "look at me, I'm important" phone? Don't think so.

(they seem curiously unthreatened by those 20-inch notebooks and 18-inch tablets some companies are producing, too!)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I won't get into the dubious stats of Mac vs Win PC users, but I really wonder about their figures when almost every news broadcast etc. I see when a computer user is involved seems to be using one of those "only 10% of users things" with a white Apple shining from its back lid. 

And as for size, when was the last time anyone saw some kids, they seem to have the spending money these days, carrying one of those stereo boom boxes on their shoulder that were so popular, many years ago now. 

Just a thought or so...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I wanted a bigger screen and went Nexus 5. First time on Android. iOS is a better platform but I love the bigger screen which was my primary reason.

I used my wife's iPhone 5 the other day.. it felt way to small. My fears of not wanting to return to iPhone without a bigger screen have been somewhat confirmed. That is to say without some giant earth shattering new feature I must have...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

What I saw happen was the bigger screen phenomenon began when Android makers couldn't compete with the iPhone. They made cheap phones and those did well, but a lot of the "iPhone killers" that had the same or similar screen sizes didn't end up killing the iPhone. The iPhone was better-made and had a lot going for it.

Then all of sudden 4" and 4.5" and bigger screens started coming to market.

And now look at how many Android phones are even attempting to compete directly with the iPhone 4S, 5, 5c, or 5S in terms of screen size. You're hard-pressed to find a high-end/flagship Android (or Windows or BB now) that is 4". And that must mean that everyone wants bigger phones and that Apple is lagging behind and that they MUST make a 4.5" or 5" if they want to survive.

Or it means that Samsung and their ilk have to have a major differentiator like bigger screen size to stand out.

I hate the "phablet" movement. The Galaxy series (and especially the absolutely laughable Galaxy Mega) are way too big to comfortably fit in your pocket. And most of the time, the OS isn't optimized for the larger screen - it's just scaled up. It's great for those with very large hands, poor eyesight, etc. And it's great if it's your only device. I get that there is a market for larger phones, and I think it's awesome if you need/want one and you have one. But I don't like that so many people/analysts are acting as if every phone has to be huge now.

I really hope Apple doesn't bend here. And if they do, they better keep the 4" size alive.


----------



## Snarkum (Nov 24, 2012)

I seem to recall when "bag" phones were the only device available. They cost an arm and a leg and could do quite well when lesser devices would not connect.
They were a telephone however and that is all they did,however they did that, well.

Suspect the sizing factor of the current crop of devices means the public "wants" more
applications literally at hand, and they want it to fit in their hand!

Have a cheap "$0" Sunsung mobile as it has large numerals which I can see and use. The small keys on the displays of all cell phones are way too small for my enourmous hands.The original Palm devices had a small stylus that was a part of the device; sure you would lose one now andthen but it worked.These days in looking for a similar stylus device, nada. 

So my Sansung is strictly a telephone and as I use it infrequently, often discover the battery has expired when I do require to use it. I'd use a cell phone probably more if it would perhaps also produce ice cubes for my evening sipping whiskey at the touch of a button; don't think that will happen anytime soon.

Any more than Apple redesiging and producing a wider in width cell phone.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Rather than speculating, let's go to the source:



> WSJ: People want a bigger screen iPhone. Are you against that?
> 
> Cook: What we’ve said is that until the technology is ready, we don’t want to cross that line. That doesn’t say we’ll never do it. We want to give our customers what’s right in all respects — not just the size but in the resolution, in the clarity, in the contrast, in the reliability. There are many different parameters to measure a display and we care about all those, because we know that’s the window to the software.


My interpretation of the above: Apple will release a larger-screen iPhone when it is certain that it has the BEST quality screen and the BEST ergonomic experience possible for such a thing. Not before. Maybe this year? Possibly -- the upcoming iPhone 6 would be an obvious moment for a redesign. But there will be something different about it that competitors haven't yet come up with.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I would be ecstatic if an iPad mini could have full phone capabilities added to it I no longer require a laptop for mobile work/living so i carry a mini around with me and an iPhone. All my phone calls are made using plugin buds. Aside from the iPhone's camera, I don't think I would miss an iPhone.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> I would be ecstatic if an iPad mini could have full phone capabilities added to it I no longer require a laptop for mobile work/living so i carry a mini around with me and an iPhone. All my phone calls are made using plugin buds. Aside from the iPhone's camera, I don't think I would miss an iPhone.



It seems it can be from what I read on some of the hits I got with a search on 'can an iPad mini have full phone capabilities', how about these:

Using the iPad mini as a phone | iMore

Using iPad Mini for Phone Calls and Creating Media

It seems to work for them...


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

pm-r said:


> It seems it can be from what I read on some of the hits I got with a search on 'can an iPad mini have full phone capabilities', how about these:
> 
> Using the iPad mini as a phone | iMore
> 
> ...


I've used bria as a sip client and Rogers phone app too. It works but man does it drain battery.


----------



## aprilster (Mar 5, 2014)

I think the demand for a larger screen is definitely there, as has just been confirmed with the release of the Galaxy S5. Would actually surprise me if Apple didn't go for a somewhat larger screen for the iPhone 6. Question remains of course, how much bigger. Don't think they'll overdo it, I hear for Steve Jobs it was a major criterium that it would always fit easily into your pocket. Non-Gangsta-pockets that is. We'll know more in September.


----------



## aprilster (Mar 5, 2014)

Just to prove my point: phablets seem to be the inevitable truth. Let's hope for more width only. • Phablet shipment forecast worldwide 2013 and 2017, by region | Statistic


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

The Rise Of The Phablet - NYTimes

Honestly, this _*phablet*_ thing is so silly, that it's becoming a pissing contest. This is the only angle if any the Android suckers have and, although I would not be against a slightly wider screened iPhone, i'm still not at all mad at what we have. 

They're all trying to outdo each other seemingly for bragging rights, not performance or features. What happened to that gawd awful hand waving gesture to answer the phone?? What was that all about? I had this dude bring one over and it was just complicated. 

The screen's are going so big that it's all going to come full circle and they will end up w/ a laptop all over again:

*The Phlaplet*. 

Again, a larger screen does look great. But at what cost??

+

They're all bragging about 500+ ppi?? you can keep that. Who's dev'ing on the web for that??


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

This is timely as I am looking for a new phone .... But I do have a question ..... Does anyone you these phablets as a phone? I have students who use their samsungs as a mini tablet as they do not wish to carry two devices around .... But if you have one do you actually use it as a phone first. Just wondering how easy is it to carry and call with.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

I wouldn't hold one that big up to my head, I'd just use an earpiece.

I don't begrudge anyone who wants a different form factor (bigger or smaller). What I don't understand is the propensity for some Apple fans to shout down anyone who expresses an interest in a different form factor. Choice is good.


----------



## jezzy (Dec 30, 2011)

I changed from an iphone 4 to a galaxy note 2 last year.. yes its the only non-apple gadget I use (ekk!). I do miss IOS (sometimes), but I wanted a larger screen. Already with poor eye sight, and squinting at that small screen didn't help. It ain't pretty, but gets the job done. Luckily I don't get many calls on it, and if I do.. it's my bluetooth ear piece in the car =)

Oh by the way, it does fit in my pockets well enough (dress pants and jeans).. hey is that a phablet in your pocket or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I've recently switched to an HTC One M7 and I really appreciate the larger screen. I tried to use my mom's iPhone 5 and I felt it was slightly claustrophobic. Just isn't the right size.. too narrow. I think the iPhone would improve greatly with a larger screen.. but also a new UI already. Fat chance though.. right?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

heavyall said:


> Choice is good.


As long as choice remains. 

Is there a demand for larger phones? Probably, but certainly not at the expense of medium sized ones.

If all Apple does is go to king-size iPhones, I'm gone at dawn.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

FeXL said:


> As long as choice remains.
> 
> Is there a demand for larger phones? Probably, but certainly not at the expense of medium sized ones.
> 
> If all Apple does is go to king-size iPhones, I'm gone at dawn.


Well if you have been following the Apple vs. Samsung trial you would know that Apple's own internal documents shows that its customers want whay Apple does not have and that is a bigger and cheaper phone. 

So I think we are going to see a thinner 4.7" screen for the next phone, then as a choice coming later the following year most likely at 5.7" screen phone. Again for those that want it.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

*The times they are a-changin'*

Well, ok...maybe not so much the times, but my eyesight....yes, it's changin'! 

Worn glasses since I was 12, but eyesight barely changed. Still only slightly changed for distance.

But oh boy, since hitting 40, the up close stuff is hard to see. I have Nikon Office glasses with 3 zones and they help big time.

So for me, I'd welcome a larger screen just so I could jack the font sizes up and still have enough screen real estate left.

I still wonder how carrying the thing around will do, but I'd make do if Apple makes one.

I've looked at the other possibilities out there, but too many apps bought already and the household ecosystem is Apple so would be dumb to switch (for me anyways).

Current contract is up in the summer so I'll go month to month until the fall and we'll see what happens.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## josheejs (Jul 23, 2005)

FeXL said:


> As long as choice remains.
> 
> Is there a demand for larger phones? Probably, but certainly not at the expense of medium sized ones.
> 
> If all Apple does is go to king-size iPhones, I'm gone at dawn.


I don't understand why anyone thinks Apple would do this (i.e. go to all larger phones). It makes no sense and anyone with the slightest understanding of business would drop this as a possibility.

Phablets make a whole lot of sense for people with giant hands (me) and those who don't want to tote around two devices (iPhone and iPad) because their iPhone's screen is simply undersized for key tasks (e.g. Feedly browsing, web browsing, etc.). A well-sized phablet, slightly smaller than a mini, would be a boon to those who use their phones to not only phone, but to process information and produce. An iPhone in it's current state just doesn't cut it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Just curious here, but for those who would like a "large screen iPhone", why on Earth can't Apple provide a means to do so with a properly equipped iPad rather than relying on third party additions that seem to sort of work??

EG: I have a used 2011 iPad 2 that has a Bell microchip installed but not enabled. If it was, why couldn't I use the iPad as a cell phone or any other cell phone company's microchip??

And having a small external mic and earpiece with an in-line control might be handy as well - if it could/would actually work for phone calls.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

pm-r said:


> Just curious here, but for those who would like a "large screen iPhone", why on Earth can't Apple provide a means to do so with a properly equipped iPad rather than relying on third party additions that seem to sort of work??
> 
> EG: I have a used 2011 iPad 2 that has a Bell microchip installed but not enabled. If it was, why couldn't I use the iPad as a cell phone or any other cell phone company's microchip??
> 
> And having a small external mic and earpiece with an in-line control might be handy as well - if it could/would actually work for phone calls.


I'd say that the audience for cellular voice calls on larger tablets is pretty small, unfortunately. Even most Android OEMs limit voice to smaller tablets and certain markets.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

josheejs said:


> I don't understand why anyone thinks Apple would do this (i.e. go to all larger phones). It makes no sense and anyone with the slightest understanding of business would drop this as a possibility.
> 
> Phablets make a whole lot of sense for people with giant hands (me) and those who don't want to tote around two devices (iPhone and iPad) because their iPhone's screen is simply undersized for key tasks (e.g. Feedly browsing, web browsing, etc.). A well-sized phablet, slightly smaller than a mini, would be a boon to those who use their phones to not only phone, but to process information and produce. An iPhone in it's current state just doesn't cut it.


So what side are you on? Very confusing statements you make. First sentence states against larger phones because of your business sense. 

Then your second part is for larger phones because of your large hands.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I automatically ignore anyone who uses the word phablet.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have very big hands, and because of this I *could* use if I wanted to a slightly larger iPhone with one hand (which is a very important factor to me). I can also see where the large screens are attractive to people who:

1. Are compensating
2. Have bad eyesight (I'm getting to be in this camp myself, but I can still see the iPhone 5s just fine)
3. Want a pretend-tablet that's really just an unwieldy phone

Now let me be clear: this is a bit of room for iPhones to grow horizontally as well as vertically and it would be fine. I think Apple could pull off 4.7 inches or thereabouts without issues (the "iPhone 6" leaks we've seen so far suggest more vertical than horizontal expansion) and this wouldn't contradict what I said above, I'm talking about these people with 6" phones (I love watching them have to put down everything they're carrying to use it! Hilarious every time!). But as I say, I have bear claw hands. I would hope that Apple keeps the 4" size for normal and smaller-handed people for a good long time, I think there's a real demand there.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

4. None of the above

I don't have particularly large hands, but I prefer a larger screen. I've been using my HTC One for a few weeks now, and I'm loving the larger display. I think 5" would be just perfect, but with the appropriate aspect ratio. I've used my mom's iPhone 5, and honestly I just don't like the experience.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

I personally think apple will bring out a replacement to the iPhone 5s, with a screen that goes 2-3 mm bigger on all sides to make it edge to edge. Then a larger screen iphone additionally, just to satisfy the red Lambo, black escalade, guys that need to compensate. Or, in the case of my friend, is just a huge dude and needs a proportionally bigger phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I actually thought that phones the size of flat screen TVs was a joke but I have many students who have the Samsung Note 3 and they use them as a phablet and I am beginning to change my opinion of them....I find that I text more ( one of the reason I still have a BB ) and the larger screen will certainly help. Also with so many apps that force screen display....and even Skype and FaceTime, I can now see their worth.....I'm thinking a 5.5 screen would be great.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

ras.lucas said:


> I personally think apple will bring out a replacement to the iPhone 5s, with a screen that goes 2-3 mm bigger on all sides to make it edge to edge. Then a larger screen iphone additionally, just to satisfy the red Lambo, black escalade, guys that need to compensate. Or, in the case of my friend, is just a huge dude and needs a proportionally bigger phone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think edge to edge would be a mistake. A decent screen protector should wrap around the edge slightly to protect the screen if you lay the device face down. Having said that, I think an iPhone 6 the same size as a 5S and an iPhone 6M (maxi, say) would be a good way to hit the market. They've done it before with multiple styles of iPods at the same time and they've already established they can do two styles of iPhone at the same time with the 5S and 5C. Lots of kids I know got the 5C and are quite happy with it. If Apple sets the price points right they could really make some headway in the larger size phone market. The retina display makes the display crisp and clear, but a larger display could be a benefit to those of us with larger fingers. If the large size, say 4.5" or even 5", becomes the new premium, they will sell very well. As long as they can still fit in your pocket. But they'll also need that one more thing to seal the deal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So, the rumour mill has the iPhone 6 having two models, a 4.4 and a 5.5 screen.....most phones I see being held today appear to be over 5 inches......so, does this mean the iPad mini will soon be dead? One has to wonder why you would have two devices almost the same size.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Rps said:


> So, the rumour mill has the iPhone 6 having two models, a 4.4 and a 5.5 screen.....most phones I see being held today appear to be over 5 inches......so, does this mean the iPad mini will soon be dead? One has to wonder why you would have two devices almost the same size.


The rumors are 4.7 and 5.5. And the iPad mini is 7.9 and then iPad Air at 9.7 so there is a good gap between all sizes. And from a report yesterday only 1/3 of phones sold today are over 5". Is that alot I don't think so. imho

I do like the size of the 4.7, from the videos I have seen it looks like it fits in the hand perfectly. 5.5 is to big. imho but if there is a market then why not have one.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Yesterday at the mall, I saw a guy holding a Samsung Galaxy Tab 8" up to his head and talking into it.

Reminded me of this:


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

There's been a headline circulating around that "34% of smart phones sold last quarter had displays larger than 5 inches".

I read that as "66% of smart phones sold last quarter had displays smaller than 5 inches".


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

FeXL said:


> There's been a headline circulating around that "34% of smart phones sold last quarter had displays larger than 5 inches".
> 
> I read that as "66% of smart phones sold last quarter had displays smaller than 5 inches".


And that's probably why the most common rumours have Apple launching at least a 4.7-inch iPhone. Close the gap from those complaining that four inches is too small without going all that big. Although I will say that some phones above the five-inch mark are better than others -- the 5.2-inch LG G2 is easier to hold than the HTC One (five inches) and Galaxy S5 (5.1).

I can see why there'd be a 5.5-inch iPhone, too. A third of the smartphone market is still a very large potential audience. It'd also scare the living daylights out of Samsung, which assumed that it wouldn't face any major threats in that category. Besides, for some a smartphone really is a pocketable computer that just happens to take phone calls... give them what they want!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I wonder what they'll do for the iPod touch? People often forget about this little gateway drugs for kids before they get an iPhone. No other company appears to have anything in that category yet—basically an iPhone with the phone part removed. Except that you can iMessage and FaceTime on it. If it had a 3G antenna, you wouldn't even need a cellphone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> I wonder what they'll do for the iPod touch? People often forget about this little gateway drugs for kids before they get an iPhone. No other company appears to have anything in that category yet—basically an iPhone with the phone part removed. Except that you can iMessage and FaceTime on it. If it had a 3G antenna, you wouldn't even need a cellphone.


If I were Apple, I'd consolidate and modernize it. A single model with an A7, no rear camera and probably the same screen... maybe more storage. Sell it for $199 if possible.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

fjnmusic said:


> I wonder what they'll do for the iPod touch? People often forget about this little gateway drugs for kids before they get an iPhone. No other company appears to have anything in that category yet—basically an iPhone with the phone part removed. Except that you can iMessage and FaceTime on it. If it had a 3G antenna, you wouldn't even need a cellphone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting thought FJ, but can you not use an iPod touch as a phone using wifi and an app ? 

But you are right, what is next for the iPod ............


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

The camera is a big reason why people buy the iPod.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Rps said:


> Interesting thought FJ, but can you not use an iPod touch as a phone using wifi and an app ?
> 
> But you are right, what is next for the iPod ............


You certainly can, Rps. In fact, the iPod Touch is really an extension of what Jobs and Wozniak were doing back in the early 79's with their blue box concept, trying to get around the phone companies and their exorbitant long distance charges. Using FaceTime on WiFi, you can talk to anyone in the world for free without any monthly phone bills either. Of course, you might have to pay hourly for Wifi service depending on the hotel or the country, but the vision is still there. It was and is still about trying to do an end run around the telco's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, there's a surprise.

Some iPhone 6 Plus Owners Accidentally Bending Their iPhones in Pockets

Let's make the phone longer & thinner & everyone can act astonished when phones start getting bent in your pocket...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

FeXL said:


> Well, there's a surprise.
> 
> Some iPhone 6 Plus Owners Accidentally Bending Their iPhones in Pockets
> 
> Let's make the phone longer & thinner & everyone can act astonished when phones start getting bent in your pocket...


Have you not heard? This is the new trend in displays, a nice curved screen.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How on earth would you bend this phone? That would take a LOT of pressure.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

FeXL said:


> Well, there's a surprise.
> 
> Some iPhone 6 Plus Owners Accidentally Bending Their iPhones in Pockets
> 
> Let's make the phone longer & thinner & everyone can act astonished when phones start getting bent in your pocket...


This seems to get reported every year after the launch of a new iPhone and it never seems to be a widespread issue, and I think it's been debunked in the past as well.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

wonderings said:


> Have you not heard? This is the new trend in displays, a nice curved screen.


Ah, a feature, not a bug. Sorry...


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

HowEver said:


> How on earth would you bend this phone? That would take a LOT of pressure.


It would take a lot less pressure than a shorter, thicker phone.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

HowEver said:


> How on earth would you bend this phone? That would take a LOT of pressure.



Aww, come on... I'm sure you've seen a lot of big overweight users with huge big overweight buttocks.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Aww, come on... I'm sure you've seen a lot of big overweight users with huge big overweight buttocks.



Plenty, but few who are stupid enough to keep a phone in their back pocket. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Paul82 said:


> Plenty, but few who are stupid enough to keep a phone in their back pocket. Lol



You mean, not including all those super over-weight individuals who are stupid enough not to heed or follow their Dr.'s advice to change their diet or eating/exercise routines.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice response, Apple...

Apple boycotts COMPUTER BILD: An open letter to Tim Cook



> In a video COMPUTER BILD showed how easy it is to bend an iPhone 6 Plus. The reaction from Apple: no more testing devices and no more invites for COMPUTER BILD.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

FeXL said:


> Nice response, Apple...
> 
> Apple boycotts COMPUTER BILD: An open letter to Tim Cook


Yep, they would rather stuff a truly awful piece of crap U2 tune up yer butt than admit they have an issue with hardware. Go figure.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

FeXL said:


> Nice response, Apple...
> 
> Apple boycotts COMPUTER BILD: An open letter to Tim Cook


Isn't that the video where the time on the phones at different intervals don't make sense?

Was the iPhone 6 Plus ‘Bendgate’ Video Faked? Clock Inaccuracies Bring Up Questions | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource



> “Notice the video shows the iPhone 6 Plus drastically bending at 1:40 minutes, and the time on the phone at that point displays 2:26 PM. The man in the video then proceeds to explain around 2:35 minutes into the video that he just finished bending the phone with his thumbs.”
> 
> But there’s one problem with that version of events: The iPhone 6 Plus he supposedly “just” bent displays the time 1:59 PM around 2:45 minutes into the video, roughly 27 minutes before the smartphone is shown succumbing to little pressure.


Consumer Reports: iPhone 6 â€œNot as Bendy as Believedâ€�; New Uncut 6 Plus Bend Test [VIDEO] | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource



> “
> All the phones we tested showed themselves to be pretty tough. The iPhone 6 Plus, the more robust of the new iPhones in our testing, started to deform when we reached 90 pounds of force, and came apart with 110 pounds of force. With those numbers, it slightly outperformed the HTC One (which is largely regarded as a sturdy, solid phone), as well as the smaller iPhone 6, yet underperformed some other smart phone”


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Isn't that the video where the time on the phones at different intervals don't make sense?


No, that one was done by a Toronto based YouTuber called UnboxTherapy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

First look at the iPhone 7!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I couldn't go back to a 4" or smaller phone after using my iPhone 6 for the past couple of weeks. Using a 5 now just feels antiquated and inefficient.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Agree with most of the article, especially the second & third quotes.

I’m not loving these big phones



> Except here’s the thing. I’m not loving the size of the iPhone 6.
> 
> I’m trying to get into the big screen but the truth is I don’t. It doesn’t feel good in my pocket. I don’t want to run with it. I need to put a case on it because it’s too big to get a good grip on it. I can’t use it one handed which is important to me. The iPhone 6 is so big than I have to take it out of my pocket ever time I’m in a meeting or sit down at a restaurant.


My iPhone 5 has a Griffon case. Won't have a phone without a good, solid case. Depending on what pants or shorts I'm wearing, I remove my phone from my pocket now when I sit down. No, I'm not going to change my wardrobe to accommodate my phone. Now, enlarge that by 6 or 6+ specs & throw a solid case on top of it? Fuggetaboutit... And, no, I have no desire to hang it off my belt, thankyouverymuch.

More:



> The response to these big phones is the Apple/Google Watch. *It’s designed so we don’t need to pull out a big honking phone to read a message.*


M'bold.

Ain't interested...

Lastly:



> I sincerely hope there are people at Apple that miss the state of the art 4” iPhone like me. I’d love to see the 2015 iPhone come in three sizes: the current two sizes and a return to the 4” screen size with a camera as good as the 6. That would be my phone.


Bingo! I'd buy one of these in an instant. If I don't see a return to a 4" iPhone, I can see my 5 lasting a very long time.

That said, I've read online that 6's are outselling 6+'s by 3:1. Maybe a return to a 4" phone isn't such a stretch. Call it an iPhone Mini. Just make the damn thing...


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

monokitty said:


> I couldn't go back to a 4" or smaller phone after using my iPhone 6 for the past couple of weeks. Using a 5 now just feels antiquated and inefficient.


+1. i pick up my better half's 5 and I'm like "uhhh wheres the rest of this phone?". it sucks


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm loving my 6+ more and more, the longer I use it. I got a case-mate leather wallet case for it, and now it takes up far less space in my pockets than a phone plus separate wallet used to. If anything, I was expecting it to seem much bigger than it really does in actual use. There is no way I could go back to a tiny 4" screen again.

That said, choice is good. I'd not only like to see Apple continue to offer a $" phone for those who do want it, I would even like to see a much smaller one based of the current form factor of the iPod Nano.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

After using my iPhone 6, it's terrible handling anything smaller, like the 5c or 5s.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I absolutely love the size of my 6+. For most things, I actually prefer to use it over an iPad, and I also have no issues using it 1 handed even with a case on it. When i pick up a smaller phone, especially a 5s or earlier it makes me wonder how I ever dealt with such a tiny screen!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, well, well...

Ya, it's a rumour at this point but hope springs eternal.

New 4-inch iPhone 6 Reported. 5 Reasons Apple Must Make It



> iPhone 6 sales are booming and Apple Apple’s controversial decision to supersize its phones appears to have paid off big time. But a new report claims Apple is not done yet and a 4-inch version of the iPhone 6 is also in development to appeal to those still unconvinced by the larger screens.
> 
> Picked up by GSM Arena, the story originates from notable Chinese site Feng.com (in Chinese) and it claims the 4-inch iPhone 6 will be launched next year to replace the iPhone 5C.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Put me down for a 4" iPhone 6 please.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

FeXL said:


> Well, well, well...
> 
> Ya, it's a rumour at this point but hope springs eternal.
> 
> New 4-inch iPhone 6 Reported. 5 Reasons Apple Must Make It



Yup, the rumours are flying off the shelf lately…
https://www.google.ca/search?client...&oe=UTF-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=qhSCVJ6tGuqrmALc1oGYAQ

Apple Said to Introduce New iPhone with 4-inch Display in 2015 | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource
etc. etc…..


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I will gladly buy the rumoured 4" iPhone 6s, but only if it was fully equipped and not a slimmed down version akin to the iPhone 5c.

I still prefer the smaller phones...


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Agreed with the 6 being ideal. I wasn't so sure but not that I've had it a couple of weeks I'm sold. It is nearly perfectly size.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I too have the 6. I looked long and hard at the 6 plus because of the camera, but it was just too big. Felt like an iPad mini in my hands. Note I said 'hands'. 

The 6 was quite a change from my 5, but I now like it. Biggest advantage is that it is so easy to read things now.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

I sold my iPad 4 and bought the iPhone 6+ and I love it. It does everything I need in the way of a portable computer.

Someone earlier mentioned it could be a tad wider.

It was pricey, but not more than the iPad model I would have wanted, and it's also a phone.

I think I'll "pay-as-you-go" my iPhone 4s for those times when I want a phone in my pocket.

Ladies pockets barely hold a Kleenex ð


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

winwintoo said:


> … … ...
> I think I'll "pay-as-you-go" my iPhone 4s for those times when I want a phone in my pocket.
> 
> Ladies pockets barely hold a Kleenex Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Â�



You might want to checkout both:
The Unofficial 7-Eleven Speak Out Wireless Canada Consumer Page
and
Prepaid Cell Phones | No Contract Phones | SpeakOutâ„¢ 7-ElevenÂ® Canada

for "pay-as-you-go". We've been using it with our old Rogers Nokia?? flip
phones for our seldom cell phone use. I just used their SIM card and it piggybacks onto the Rogers cell network. Works great for our use.

It costs us about $25.00/year each for an annual top-up which rolls over any unused remaining time.

And they even fit in a Ladies pockets.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

My other contract is with SaskTel and they have 10c/min talk time. Prolly stick with them.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

So............what about the Blackberry Passport? It is quite a large phone, which I am wondering about carrying around. I have a Nexus with a large screen and I find it a pain to carry around, I was used to a belt case before. My experience with the Nexus is one reason I have avoided buying the larger iPhone. But my tired old eyes likes the big screen, and the BBs is huge. Just wondering if Sinc's clip above on the iPhone 7 isn't far off the truth......why not just make the iPad mini a phone and be done with it.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Rps said:


> So…………
> … … ...
> ......why not just make the iPad mini a phone and be done with it.



I have often wondered why that can't be done, especially with a compatible iPad and a working SIM card/account.

One is able to transmit and receive data via a cellular network, but why cannot one make phone calls or even send text messages???

I have a feeling that the reason is - and in only one word — money!!   :greedy:


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised to see a new 4" model next year, however I'd bet it will be a year behind as far as things like the camera and internal specs go. That way they can keep the costs on it down and profit margins high.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, just a rumour at this point. However, interesting.

The 4-Inch iPhone 6c



> Rumors of a new 4-inch iPhone 6c are once again making the rounds. The idea of Apple expanding the iPhone line to include simultaneous development of three different screen sizes is intriguing because it may be the missing piece that allows Apple to reposition the iPhone line for a more sustainable future.


Good read.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I read something about that as well... interesting.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Everybody got different size hands, doncha know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

It makes perfect sense in that the 5s and 5c are going to have to be retired eventually, and they will probably need to have something around that size somewhere in the line-up. I would even say they must have something that size: no matter how popular the 6 and 6+ are there will always be those who prefer the smaller form factor (and might even like something smaller still though they aren't likely to get it).


----------



## josheejs (Jul 23, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> So what side are you on? Very confusing statements you make. First sentence states against larger phones because of your business sense.
> 
> Then your second part is for larger phones because of your large hands.


Just seeing this now. My statements were crystal clear, but your comprehension seemed to be confused. I suggested it made no sense that they go to all larger phones, so no conflict there.


----------



## josheejs (Jul 23, 2005)

kloan said:


> I automatically ignore anyone who uses the word phablet.


Phablet. Phablet. Phablet.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Hope springs eternal.

Around 20 percent of US customers would prefer an 'iPhone 6c'



> Amid rumors stating that a four-inch “iPhone 6c” is incoming from Apple, a new report explains that *just over 20 percent of U.S. customers might prefer a four-inch smartphone*, as opposed to the larger 4.7- and 5.5-inch handsets Apple currently ships.


M'bold.

Then, you have observations like this:



> Analyst Gene Munster had this to say regarding the poll:
> 
> _We believe that part of the reason that over 20% of smartphone users still say they prefer a 4″ screen size is they still have older model iPhones. When they upgrade to a 4.7″ screen with an only slightly bigger footprint in the pocket, we expect those users would be converts to the larger screen size._


I don't know who the hell Gene Munster is but, Gene, baby, maybe the reason a bunch us still have 4" phones is because that's exactly what we want!


----------

